# Magic April 5th



## Nick (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone interested in going to Magic tomorrow? I'm planning on getting at least one day in this season


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2014)

Catsup948 and I will be there on Sunday---would love to meet up for turns and a few cold ones if you are there then.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm gonna be up today... Picked the sunnier of the two days


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2014)

If anyone else is there pm me!


----------

